# LES DAWSON & DENNIS WATERMAN ON THE PULL...



## Wirrallass (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Ljc (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 13, 2018)

Ljc said:


> View attachment 9474


I was never a great lover of Les Dawson but I've been watching a few of his videos lately and I've been in stitches. He really was a great comedian
WL


----------



## Contused (Jul 13, 2018)




----------

